# partitionner un disc linux sur mac



## vampire1976 (6 Février 2007)

J'ai partitionn&#233; une partie de mon disque en plusieurs segments Linux /hom /swap etc etc

Je veux les effacer de mon OS X comment faire ?


----------



## blakken (8 Février 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> J'ai partitionné une partie de mon disque en plusieurs segments Linux /hom /swap etc etc
> 
> Je veux les effacer de mon OS X comment faire ?


tu va tout simplement sur l'utilitaire de disque non?
autre possibilité:avec un cd live de linux tu les efface


----------



## vampire1976 (9 Février 2007)

l'utilitaire disque ne les reconnaît pas il ne les monte pas et donc impossible de les toucher....

Le Live CD de la Kubuntu ne valide pas l'effacement ...


----------



## Alkolic (14 Février 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> l'utilitaire disque ne les reconnaît pas il ne les monte pas et donc impossible de les toucher....
> 
> Le Live CD de la Kubuntu ne valide pas l'effacement ...



Et tu as partitionné en quel format ???


----------



## Einbert (14 Février 2007)

Peut-être en ligne de commande en utilisant pdisk ?
Bon, quelques bon liens avec des exemples :

http://www.macbidouille.com/article.php?id=91 et son complément http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2002-11-27/#3968


Je l'avais utilisé à l'époque pour formater mes disques pour y installer Linux...

Bonne chance... Et n'oublie pas de backuper les fichiers importants de ton OSX avant d'entreprendre quoi que ce soit !

++


----------

